# carry on portable AC



## viajero33 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a rather old Carry on portable AC made by cruisair which is now dometic? and I wonder if anyone has ever recharged one with coolant or had one recharged can't seem to get Dometic to reply to my e mail?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Not likely it would need charging unless it's be dropped or worked on before. there should be a rating plate somewhere on the machine, it will give the information needed.


----------



## AirbusDriver (Jul 31, 2007)

I found a Cruisair carryon hatch unit on craigslist for free. It was not blowing cold air. I took the plastic case off and I had a local air-conditioning guy drain and 'recharge' the unit with freon plus he plumbed in a fill port for future work. I think he charged me $100. It works OK but I would really like a fixed plumbed system. It gets HOT during the FL summers.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm in the process of installing AC in my boat. If you want to replace your carry-on PM me. I'm in Jersey and will be selling my old CruiseAir carry-on unit.

Jim


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

Viajero33, I too have tried to contact Dometric twice but never received a reply. I was looking for the air intake cover and the filter.


----------



## viajero33 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks to all your replies to my thread, sorry I didn't get back on line sooner but had a family emergency which distracted me.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

via-
There WILL be a metal plate, usually on the compressor, that has ratings and says what gas the unit uses. R12, R22, R134a, there are a number of them. All can be recharged, but the problem is that usually if it needs a recharge there is a leak--and it will need refilling again and again unless you find and fix the leak first. And "plus he plumbed in a fill port " if there is no fill port on the system, someone needs to be soldering.
Are you up to leak detecting, evacuating (you don't just fill, you evacuate first), soldering...it ain't rocket science but it can become expensive. If you can find a good AC shop and take it in for repairs, that really may be the best way. If you can't find a GOOD shop...replacement time.


----------



## kalo4u (Jun 28, 2011)

AirbusDriver said:


> I found a Cruisair carryon hatch unit on craigslist for free. It was not blowing cold air. I took the plastic case off and I had a local air-conditioning guy drain and 'recharge' the unit with freon plus he plumbed in a fill port for future work. I think he charged me $100. It works OK but I would really like a fixed plumbed system. It gets HOT during the FL summers.


I too live in ST. Pete and have a Cruisair carry on in need of a recharge. 
Can you tell me where you went for this a/c work?
Thanks


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

I spent two summers constantly repairing a Carry-On. In my case it was the fan that kept siezing up. I finally just bought a $150 window unit at Home Depot that works about 10x better. Sure, it was nice to have the big handles to carry the Carry-On up and down, but the window unit is actually a bit lighter.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

" Sure, it was nice to have the big handles "
Stop at Home Depot. Buy a ten-foot stick of electrical conduit. Rent or borrow the conduit bender, voila, you've got a rugged carrying frame/handles.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Why do all you folks think all these units always need refrigerant?? 90% of the time it's electrical, and sometimes the fans stick, or have dry bearings. If it worked right before it "broke" and unless you did something like drop it, ice pick the evaporator, or try to "charge" it yourself, it is not likely to need charging!! If the compressor doesn't run, look for broken wires, connections, or a bad, swelled and shorted capacitor. (silver thing that looks like a battery) The thermostats are notorious for not "clicking" because bugs get between the contacts. If the unit runs and cools and you think it's not.. use a thermometer and check the air tem,p in and out the condenser should be about 15-20 degrees hotter. Same on the cold side. 15-20 colder. but you must measure temps right at the coils not 2 feet away. one more note.. if they are newer with 410A it may take a few mins longer to feel cooling effect.

12,000 buth should do about 6- 700 sq ft "room" But, y'all need to realize boats are like ovens and have even higher loads then rooms in houses.

I've repaired a Coleman RV roof unit for a friend.( bad capacitor) interesting unit but really nothing more then a window type, I've seen the carry on type, have yet to dissect one, but expect they are also window types with a case to direct air into a hatch. Most all of these units should not be tipped over or upside down when in storage. Also, the fan on the Condenser side most likely has a "slinger" ring around it and is very easy to get out of alignment with rough handling.


----------

